# Forbidden City, The Asylum, Portland



## underitall (Apr 22, 2008)

Right, I said I would, so I am. Iv just got back from the trip to "The Asylum", a building, I call the asylum, becasue it has Welcome to the asylum sprayed on the wall. Im not surte what this building was used for, but I think it may ahve been some kind of asylum, prison, or small accomodation unit, because it has about 10+ rooms, all of which have 2 windows, and high ceilings, and floorboards with a 20ft drop under them. I say, all of them, but iv only seen 2, but they all look the same form the exterior. Im not sure also, how people were to get into these rooms, becasue it looks like they are linked by a corrdior, but, I couldnt find a door, or bricks where there was a door. anywho, to the pictures, I took about 50+, biut only selected a few... Tell me what you think, UnderItAll.

The main building.






Up on top.





The spray job I was on about.





Some of the interior, an electrics cupboard of some sort.





Interior again.





A, as it says, Documents Safe.





A view from the top of the building, looking down at the surrounding perimitter wall.





My favourite of this explore, looking through the stairs into a window, at the top.





A view inside one of the rooms, with its high ceilings.





More pictures will be uploaded soon, but I just wanted to get it rolling first...UnderItAll.


----------



## underitall (Apr 22, 2008)

More, but not many, looking back at the pictures, I took more of the same type of angles really, and not many varieties, but then again, this part of Frbdn City, isnt that big...

Inside the top bulding...And note it says "Joss Died Here".





Looking in one of the rooms, and the lack of floorboards is a bit worrying, and no, we to date, have not walked the plank.





3 Views looking at the main Asylum building...And the windows I was on about.















Welp, thatll be it for this tag-on explore, but I will hopefully show you some more in the near future...UnderItAll.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 22, 2008)

This area was obviously under military occupancy for years, and this building shows the signs much alteration over the years - hence may be, different uses. The high perimeter wall suggests that originally this could have been a military prison/stockade. The high barred windows in the original structure, are another indication that perhaps this was the original use. A search of the relevantly dated map may give the answer. Some early military sites are quite accurately described on old maps - This could be due to the site being disused at the time the map was drawn/updated. In later years, when the military found a new use for site, the more modern editions of the maps do not give much useful information.


----------



## underitall (Apr 23, 2008)

Also, anyone needing to know access points, please PM me, or, if you want pictures taking at different angles, or the surrounding area, again, PM me.
Flash-Earth Link UnderItAll.


----------



## rigsby (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats a cool little building i remember i seen a nice sun set from up on the roof last summer when i was there too look at the east weare battery. It reminds me of a little fort.


----------



## underitall (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey rigsby iv seen ur on UE forums before, is your surname rigby.... by any chance? cos if so, then i know/may know u.


----------

